# FX 6300 overclocking



## TechPrince (Jun 19, 2015)

I have :

FX 6300 Black Edition
Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 Rev 6.0
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo
Kingston HyperX Blue 4GB x 2 (1333MHz)
Sapphire HD 7770 1GB
Corsair VS 550 PSU

I would like to disable turbo core and overclock my CPU instead. I know  this motherboard wont allow for higher overclocking due to power phase  but 4.1-4.3ghz will suffice.

I need to know the vcore voltage required for stable overclocking at  4.1ghz. Currently the vcore voltage max is 1.380V with AutoVotage and  TurboCore On with no overclocking. What voltage was stable for you?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2015)

A guide to overclocking the AMD FX series. (And some info on OCing in generall) - Guides and Tutorials - Linus Tech Tips


----------

